# Woo-Hoo! My New Toy!



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I just got my new branding iron from Brand New Industries! 
It isn't fancy, but it's all mine.

No power tool for me either, this is flame powered, LOL.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I got the electric one. I just can't see the wisdom of fire and sawdust.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Screw wisdom, sometimes life needs to be a little more exciting to keep it lively. Really nice design, now you have to see how many items you can apply it to.

Just found the site you bought it from, I've handed the link off to the wife so she has an anniversary idea.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

cousins wanted to brand their dad's wood coffin with his cattle brand. They got it on fire. The wood was okay until the finish flamed up.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

nice iron, but how big is it?


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*doordude*... It's actually 1 X 2" small enough not to be intrusive but large enough to easily read.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

That won't be intrusive?


> ?


??


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

enjoy cool.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

*redryder*, On the bottom of a box, on the edge of a cutting board, in a little seen section of a cabinet, small places abound.

I didn't want a huge iron like the one on the John Boos cutting boards, I think those are out of place, but that's just me.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's really nice. Did you make that design, or, was that one of their own designs? What's it cost for something like this? Thnx in advance.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I like the design and it will make you look more professional and even enhance the project.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

The design is one of their standard offerings and I was in a hurry at the time, heading out the door to fix a problem with a camper, but it does seem to grow on me.

I've played with it some today and there is a knack to using it. I may take the the handle off and chuck it up in the drill press to apply even pressure.

The cost was $59.99 + shipping and took about 2 weeks.
They called me to ensure that I had put the correct letters on the form and asked if I wanted anything else. I think they said that this brand will take up to 9 characters.

Here is the one I ordered

Here is their home page


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx Dallas. Thnx for the links also.


----------



## grfrazee (Jul 17, 2012)

It seems to me like you could take a non-electric brander and make it electric by hooking it up to a cheap soldering iron. Maybe I'm oversimplifying things.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

I think the mass would be too much for a 100W soldering iron, but I'm not certain. Maybe Russell will tell us what his electric iron has for an element.
I did see that the electric irons at Brand New Inc had 120W elements. I wonder how long they take to heat up?


----------

